

What features do you want in a privacy router? (5 question survey) - edwinjose
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Vw2tFNsE9i5gY4_l_a_EsNn9IJ_Z4Nsb_fcf6gpOeHA/viewform

======
mariuolo
I certainly wouldn't give my personal data to Google while answering a privacy
survey.

